# How to tell which TPMS is bad?



## abacabdan (Dec 22, 2004)

My TPMS warning light keeps going off, but I know that the tires are correctly inflated. If I reset the sensors, the warning light goes off again about 90 seconds later. Is there any way to know which sensor has gone bad? I'd really prefer not to replace all 4. 

Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

assuming that your under warranty, go to your local audi dealer or if you have some1 local with a vag com, scan the car for faults and go from there :thumbup:


----------



## abacabdan (Dec 22, 2004)

I am under warranty, but the tires were replaced, and I'm sure they'll say that voids the warranty. Is VAG the only way to find out?


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

IMHO its your TPMS failing, not the tires. I say go to the dealer and tell them whats going on. Maybe is a TPMS sensor in one of the tires. 

:thumbup:


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

Changing tires won't void the warranty on your TPMS. Tires are wear items and are expected to be replaced. The warranty doesn't stipulate that Audi must change the tires.


----------



## abacabdan (Dec 22, 2004)

I know it's not the tires, but I'm expecting that they'll say that since whoever changed the tires had to touch the sensor it voids the warranty on them. I hope you are right though. Guess I'll make an appointment and see.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

abacabdan said:


> I know it's not the tires, but I'm expecting that they'll say that since whoever changed the tires had to touch the sensor it voids the warranty on them. I hope you are right though. Guess I'll make an appointment and see.


 I don't believe this will be the case as -I hope- whoever did the tire change has to be TPMS certified. Aren't they???


----------



## abacabdan (Dec 22, 2004)

Well, when you're wrong, you're wrong. There was a nail in the right rear tire. Turns out it was the pressure after all.


----------

